# Flat Battery & VAGCOM Error Code - 01206



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

Flat Battery & VAGCOM Error Code - 01206

Hi, I've recently had a flat battery a couple of times after leaving my TT parked up for a day or so. Replaced the battery for a new one but still getting the problem. Had the battery checked and it's good, plus it charges up to full with my battery charger (charged off the car).

Had the charging checked and it shows around 13.8 when charging & 12.5 v static on the quality Snap-on meter which I assume is ok.

VAGCOM comes up with an error "01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time" which cannot be cleared and checked on Ross-Tech Wiki - http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01206

Anyone else had a similar issue to this as it's driving me mental!! :x

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

When my current TT went in for dodgy interior light issues they mentioned that my ignition switch was faulty and could have had something to do with it, in your case it may be the same thing and maybe it is not fully turning off when you pull the key out as such. Would get it checked out ASAP before another battery needs replacing.


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks.

I've have had it checked out and we believe that if it was the ignition switch there would be more error codes as it would affect other areas too. The initial diagnosis points to the Climatronic unit, so that is out of the car and sat next to my PC at the moment!

Locked the TT up and leaving it for 36+ hours which is how long it normally takes to drain the battery. If it starts on Friday then that's a good indicator of a faulty unit. Will see where we go from there...... :roll:


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

12.5 volts is exactly what I get from my 5.5 years old battery, when measured straight on the battery and no current running (except perhaps the light in the trunk) and after the car was parked for an hour.


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks.

Hopefully this is the culprit:









It's not that I want to spend a wad on a new one, but at least I'll know what the issue is.... :?


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Cool, glad you have got further with it at least.


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks, but unfortunately not that much further on.... 

These are in the house:









This is the hole in the console!!









Even with these removed the battery went flat..... :?

As these have been a red herring, some in-depth diagnostics are now in order......


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

Now left with Jim at Awesome to do some more detailed diagnostics... Let's hope it's simple to find and cheap to fix!!


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

Looks like the amp is the culprit....... :roll:










Muchos Grassyass to Jim at Awesome for finding this


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Muchos Grassyass for the updates, wished all posters on here would update posts like this.

Glad you got it sorted in the end.


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

No worries and thanks.

There weren't many answers to this issue on the web, so wanted to post up once confident what the cause of the problem was. Never know who it might help and save them a few quid.

New unit is £300+ from Audi :roll: , so looking for a S/H unit - Part # 8J0 035 223 B


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

pablos said:


> There weren't many answers to this issue on the web, so wanted to post up once confident what the cause of the problem was. Never know who it might help and save them a few quid.


^^^ Famous last words as the saga continues..... :roll:

The amplifier isn't actually the culprit, and neither is the CAN unit mounted behind the glovebox. Pretty sure the ignition switch or the head unit aren't the issue either.

So refitting the head unit this week to enable some further diagnostics on the loom. In the meantime doing lots of internet browsing for solutions other folk have posted up. [smiley=computer.gif]

We will not be defeated.... :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I read of a similar fault that affected an audi saloon and it was caused by a leaking capacitor located in the main fuse box in the engine bay. The capacitor is used for smoothing the output of the alternator as the battery is located a long way away in the boot and it is the battery which performs the smoothing function when it is located closer to the alternator.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Pablos, electrical problems area pig to find. If you use a clip on ammeter you will get an idea of the current being drawn from the battery. It may be a good point of reference if someone has one they could measure on a 'normal' car. It may help if its something like a dodgy alternator or perhaps just a bulb. When the car is fully shutdown it should be close to zero mA. I am sure you dont need to be told but check the obvious for boot lights etc. I was speaking to an Audi tech about changing the head unit and he said that it takes up to 10mins for the car to go to 'sleep' after it is locked.
Cant offer any support but best of luck


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

Pablos,
The best way to find out what is causing the battery to go flat is not with a voltmeter but with an Amp meter which
measures current most good multimeters have a current range.

The meter needs to be set on its highest current range ie 10 amps with the leads in series with the batteries positive
lead which will have to be disconnected first, make sure you have the connections the right way around.

I would then pull out the fuses in turn to see which circuit is causing the problem, further investigation should 
then show where the problem is.

For checking why a battery is going flat measuring voltage would be Totally Useless, you need to check the current drain. 
If nothing shows up on the 10 Amp current range you can drop down to a lower current setting and try again
The reason for chosing the higher range first is to protect the meter from damage.


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks guys. Should've mentioned that it has been tested numerous times with an Amp meter and this testing identified the fuse for the HiFi Amplifier, so that's where we've been investigating _(see earlier posts)_. Also, back to back tested it with another TT so understood what the 'normal behaviour should be _(i.e. the Amp should power down within 10 seconds)_.

After some more work last Friday it turned out it was an issue with the CAN circuit on the Amp that didn't power down the Amp when the car went to 'sleep'. Isolated these wires and the Amp powered down as normal. So, a bit of wire soldering later and all seems to be OK. 

Massive thanks to Jim at Awesome for persevering with this fault and giving me some of my sanity back......


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Good to hear that you got it sorted and took the time to post what was causing the problem.


----------

